# What R30 File format???



## rajas700 (Dec 1, 2005)

What R30 File format???How to convert them into ISO File??help me plz..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2005)

these are RAR files split into parts as .r01, .r02, etc... and u have .r30... D/l all files and jus Unrar the .r01 with all the files in one folder and u will get watever file is iside...

If not RAR then try renaming it to .iso


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 1, 2005)

further in detail plz...


----------



## desertwind (Dec 1, 2005)

Big RAR files are splitted (usually for fitting on a floppy or for uploading to websites with upload size limitations like rapidshare) into small parts.

Suppose you have a rar file file.rar with a size of 500 MB and want to upload on some websites like rapidshare. So you'll split it up to 10 files with 50 MB each. So now the file name will be like

file.r01
file.r02
.... file.r10

which can be extracted by extracting the first file in the series and placing all other parts in the same directory.


----------

